
Martha Matilda Harper pioneered retail franchising, hair salon industry (2017) - dsr12
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/martha-matilda-harper-the-greatest-businesswoman-youve-never-heard-of
======
dnautics
Along similar lines (and slightly earlier) is the actual greatest
businesswoman you've never heard of, Madam CJ Walker, who pioneered the hair
products industry.

